# Non tracking cat litter?



## KiriKat (Apr 24, 2014)

Please does anyone know of any indoor cat litter that does not leave tracking all over the house and also doesn't cost a small fortune? I am a retired cat breeder and now have my 2 queens and the stud (all neutered now) in house as pets, but the tracking of their litter is destroying my will to live.

I have 3 hooded litter trays in a covered outdoor run with access only via a tunnel into the house, but the mess is horrific. I'm using Öko Plus btw, and they seem to say that is good for none tracking :confused1:

Appreciate any help, and look forward to being a member in here!


----------



## SimplyHomemade (Apr 17, 2014)

I bought a cheap little outdoor entry rug with the spiny grassy fibers. 

It takes the litter off their feet pretty well. I need to vacuum it a couple times a week but it stops it from tracking all around the house.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with the above ^^. I bought a few of those mats (from Homebase) and have placed one in front of every litter tray. It does help to contain the tracked litter on to the mat. I also have a cordless vacuum, which I use every evening for cleaning the mats and the area around the trays. Takes a few minutes.

Also, the type of tray you have makes a difference too. I have just bought one of the Curver covered litter trays, which incorporates an area at the entrance to help remove loose litter from the cat's paws. It definitely makes a difference. The Curver is also a great looking tray! My only complaint is that it's not high enough for my adult boys, not enough head room for them inside. But the girls love it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...itter+tray&sprefix=curver+litter+tray,aps,253

The Modkat litter box has very good reports of reducing tracking. A friend of mine has just bought one and so far is impressed with it. I am still considering it as they are verrrry expensive! The cat has to learn to go in and out through the top - my friend's cat has learnt very quickly!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Modkat-Litt...=1398346206&sr=1-1&keywords=modkat+litter+box

There is also the Booda dome litter box, which also apparently helps reduce tracking. I haven't road tested one of these and don't know of anyone who has. Maybe one of our members can comment. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Booda-Clean...r=1-2&keywords=booda+cleanstep+cat+litter+box


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Oko Plus is REALLY REALLY bad for tracking, probably the worst. 

We found that mixing it 50/50 with World's Best cat litter gave the same odour control (which is the best thing about Oko) but without the horrible tracking. WB isn't cheap but it's not such a sting when mixed.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Is Worlds Best flushable Korrok? Only I do insist on being able to flush the poo.


----------



## TwoAbys (Mar 19, 2014)

I've switched from Oko Plus to Nature Gold, also made by Cat's Best. It's pellet type, but still clumping. A bit gets kicked out of the tray but doesn't end up in every room in the house. Lasts ages and is on offer at Zooplus at the moment. It gave me back the will to live


----------



## KiriKat (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the replies, I will look into each one and see what works best for me, I seriously have to do something! 

They do each have their own trays, but seem to like all using the same one at the same time - that will mean my having to scoop every hour on the hour! :scared: Not on!!

The smell is not of any concern as they are all on Royal Canin Indoor, and nothing else, very good for stopping stinks at source I find.

Once again, thanks all.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Golden Grey performs very well and tracks noticeable less than Oko....but of course it is not flushable/compostable.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Is Worlds Best flushable Korrok? Only I do insist on being able to flush the poo.


Yes Worlds Best is flushable  I do the 50/50 mix with Oko to make it more cost effective


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

KiriKat said:


> The smell is not of any concern as they are all on Royal Canin Indoor, and nothing else, very good for stopping stinks at source I find.


The optimum diet for preventing litter tray smells is a balanced raw diet. Much much better for their long term health than dry food. A dry food diet is known to cause chronic low level dehydration which can lead to kidney problems, constipation, Feline Diabetes Type 2 or Feline gingivostomatitis. Why take the risk?


----------

